# Hi from New Zealand



## KangTsai (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi. I'm a Korean boy from New Zealand currently 14 years and 4 months old as of writing this. I train MMA at a Shuriken MMA gym, it hasn't really been considerably long since I've started. I like martial arts, I like training and I like talking about martial arts. Therefore I am here.
My martial arts interest remained on an uninterested level until age 13 mostly due to being unfit (the fat kind) for most of my short life. I got interested in FMA, krav maga, you know, all the ｃｏｏｌ, ｔａｃｔｉｃａｌ and ｐｒａｃｔｉｃａｌ martial arts. They appealed to me because I was unfit, and I would decide to be one of those underdog fighter types. YouTube videos were my go-to and I might or might not have bought some double sticks, a trainer karambit and a trainer balisong online (actually that last one I had from before that for recreational spinning purposes). Then it all started with a YouTube video about basic boxing. Then kickboxing. Then muay Thai. Then I remembered whatever the hell the UFC was just about the time the McGregor vs. Aldo hype was going on. Then I finally decided to actually have a go at hands-on martial arts. Enter MMA. When training MMA and drilling roundhouse kicks in the beginner's class (making big-*** 100dB+ snaps on those pads) I felt my striking game needed a hint more variety. Enter self-taught taekwondo techniques. That appealed to me because linear kick techniques lacking mostly in MMA, the vision of what is now my refinement of the spinning hook kick and the tornado kick and Korea yay (Joe Rogan can be credited for my side kicks and turning side kicks). At the time of writing, since I've started MMA I've lost 15kg and have had massive strength and flexibility improvements.

Basically my whole martial arts story until this point. I have a long way to go and I'll enjoy talking on this website, thanks. *Obligatory foreign language phrase*


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Welcome to MT! and thanks for making me feel really old lol. 
You are going to get a fair few comments about self teaching TKD, the best advice you will get and I'll say it first is this....  Please go and learn from a TKD instructor, you are doing really well with your fitness and losing weight, it would be a shame if you injured yourself because you aren't kicking properly and I'm afraid you won't be if you are self taught. (sorry) The kicks you learn in an MMA class are for use in MMA, most including Conor McGregor have done another martial art whether it's boxing, karate, Muay Thai etc as well as the groundwork.
anyway well done for getting off your bum and training, you will go far I'm sure.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 14, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! and thanks for making me feel really old lol.
> You are going to get a fair few comments about self teaching TKD, the best advice you will get and I'll say it first is this....  Please go and learn from a TKD instructor, you are doing really well with your fitness and losing weight, it would be a shame if you injured yourself because you aren't kicking properly and I'm afraid you won't be if you are self taught. (sorry) The kicks you learn in an MMA class are for use in MMA, most including Conor McGregor have done another martial art whether it's boxing, karate, Muay Thai etc as well as the groundwork.
> anyway well done for getting off your bum and training, you will go far I'm sure.


Thanks! I have had zero injuries or strain with any any striking, all against a ~80kg bag at full power, and I have had my technique reviewed by taekwondo guys who do approve of them (might not be worth much). Yep I'm sure I'll get alot of those comments.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Thanks! I have had zero injuries or strain with any any striking, all against a ~80kg bag at full power, and I have had my technique reviewed by taekwondo guys who do approve of them (might not be worth much). Yep I'm sure I'll get alot of those comments.



Sadly by the time you get to my age you will have strain, aches and pains if you don't do techniques correctly, they are insidious and creeps up on you. You can put your spine out of alignment, hips too if you aren't careful. The value of the opinion of TKD guys will only be any good if they are seniors or instructors quite honestly. Get yourself taught properly, even if it's just to increase your power, that and the fact your instructor says he has a black belt in MMA is worrying.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 14, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 16, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome.


Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome.  Have fun.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Thanks! I have had zero injuries or strain with any any striking, all against a ~80kg bag at full power, and I have had my technique reviewed by taekwondo guys who do approve of them (might not be worth much). Yep I'm sure I'll get alot of those comments.


First, Welcome to Martial talk! I hope you continue to enjoy training.

Second, unfortunately with a little under a year under your belt, you are not going to know if you are injuring yourself with self-taught techniques (and even techniques taught by an instructor, but self-taught techniques are much more likely to injure you quickly). Most of the injuries will build up from repetitively doing them wrong all the time, and one day you will suddenly discover your knees don't work like they are supposed to.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 16, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Hi. I'm a Korean boy from New Zealand currently 14 years and 4 months old as of writing this. I train MMA at a Shuriken MMA gym, it hasn't really been considerably long since I've started. I like martial arts, I like training and I like talking about martial arts. Therefore I am here.
> My martial arts interest remained on an uninterested level until age 13 mostly due to being unfit (the fat kind) for most of my short life. I got interested in FMA, krav maga, you know, all the ｃｏｏｌ, ｔａｃｔｉｃａｌ and ｐｒａｃｔｉｃａｌ martial arts. They appealed to me because I was unfit, and I would decide to be one of those underdog fighter types. YouTube videos were my go-to and I might or might not have bought some double sticks, a trainer karambit and a trainer balisong online (actually that last one I had from before that for recreational spinning purposes). Then it all started with a YouTube video about basic boxing. Then kickboxing. Then muay Thai. Then I remembered whatever the hell the UFC was just about the time the McGregor vs. Aldo hype was going on. Then I finally decided to actually have a go at hands-on martial arts. Enter MMA. When training MMA and drilling roundhouse kicks in the beginner's class (making big-*** 100dB+ snaps on those pads) I felt my striking game needed a hint more variety. Enter self-taught taekwondo techniques. That appealed to me because linear kick techniques lacking mostly in MMA, the vision of what is now my refinement of the spinning hook kick and the tornado kick and Korea yay (Joe Rogan can be credited for my side kicks and turning side kicks). At the time of writing, since I've started MMA I've lost 15kg and have had massive strength and flexibility improvements.
> 
> Basically my whole martial arts story until this point. I have a long way to go and I'll enjoy talking on this website, thanks. *Obligatory foreign language phrase*


Hey there, you put "obligatory foreign language phrase" without writing your obligatory foreign language phrase! Sooo..? I am waiting  Welcome and hope you stick around


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Hey there, you put "obligatory foreign language phrase" without writing your obligatory foreign language phrase! Sooo..? I am waiting  Welcome and hope you stick around


I should've wrote them between square brackets *smiley*. Thanks!


----------

